# Glass rods, yay or nay?



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

How many out there are still using glass rods? I'm a big fan whether it's new or vintage. Yeah, they're heavier and not as sensitive as their graphite and carbon counterparts, but the way the tip loads and the overall feel are something I really enjoy. They have a charm to them that I have yet to find in something made of more modern materials. Anybody here still swinging glass? How do you like it versus the graphite and carbon offerings out there?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Yay. 

I own several glass rods. I started with ordering vintage Sabre rods off of eBay and then added a few Kencor Magnaglass trout rods. I also have a Kencor zebra rod that is glass and graphite spriral wrapped together as a composite. 

I need to unload a few of my Sabres. I have a few chocolate Bassstroker rods along with a couple of the honey glass too. 5 1/2 feet to 6 foot 6 - 15 lb. Line ratings. All are made in California, USA.

PM me if those interest anyone.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

All I have are two ancient fiberglass rods, along with (eek!) four automatic fly reels. I’ve waved carbon rods in shops and like most rods these days feel way too stiff for me. One is a mid-70’s Shakespeare, and the other is (I think) a 70’s Conolon. Fun for bluegills and bass poppers.


----------



## Glassrules (Apr 26, 2015)

As you can see by my username I like glass rods. I have a 3 weight which is my favorite for dry fly and swinging wets. I can even throw small streamers with it although it’s admittedly not ideal for that. But its a great rod for playing the majority of trout we get in Michigan. I have landed fish over 18” on it. Glass is not good in windy conditions and clearly not a good choice for euro nymphing but in its zone glass is awesome.


----------



## ncgreg (Dec 26, 2010)

The only ones i have left these days are the ones i troll with. I have tried graphite for trolling as well, but for me the catch rate is superior on the troll with a limber tip glass rod. Maybe i just don't have limber enough tips on my graphite trolling rods. But seems like the limber tip glass rods “give the bait to the fish better”, hooks em deeper. 
Your results no doubt will vary. Cheers!


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

love glass rods, especially a nice noodly 3-4 for dries.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

I love glass rods in the right situation. Kinda like vinyl records, they may not have as impressive specs, but sometimes they are just better.

My grandparents lived on the North Channel in Pearl Beach when I was a young kid, and my grandmother wrapped rods for a company located in Algonac (I think, but if not Algonac somewhere nearby). She wrapped 10s of thousands of rods for them. I still have many in my collection that she wrapped in the 60s and 70s, all glass of course. I aslo have the wrapping table, thread, and supplies that she used. From time-to-time I re-wrap a rod if necessary.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

PunyTrout said:


> Yay.
> 
> I own several glass rods. I started with ordering vintage Sabre rods off of eBay and then added a few Kencor Magnaglass trout rods. I also have a Kencor zebra rod that is glass and graphite spriral wrapped together as a composite.
> 
> ...


Fun fact about Kencor. It was founded by Kenny Kawakami, then president of Daiwa USA. He ran Kencor and Daiwa USA at the same time. Pretty impressive. I don't think anything like that would fly these days. Working for one company and being a competitor at the same time.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

tincanary said:


> Fun fact about Kencor. It was founded by Kenny Kawakami, then president of Daiwa USA. He ran Kencor and Daiwa USA at the same time. Pretty impressive. I don't think anything like that would fly these days. Working for one company and being a competitor at the same time.



Legend has it that Kenny started Kencor after getting a taste of living in California and wanted to do things his way rather than being a 'yes man' to the corporate structure back in Japan.

Dunno, I never met the man. All I know is he made some pretty sweet fishing rods at his shop in Cali.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

PunyTrout said:


> Legend has it that Kenny started Kencor after getting a taste of living in California and wanted to do things his way rather than being a 'yes man' to the corporate structure back in Japan.
> 
> Dunno, I never met the man. All I know is he made some pretty sweet fishing rods at his shop in Cali.


From what I've read, his rods were some of the best of their time. I'll need to grab one of his UL models if I come across one.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

I fish several. All built on blanks from netcraft by my Grampa. I enjoy the slower cadence with fly casting. I enjoy the battle when I hook up. Nothing like it.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have a 9' custom Fenwick made for me around 1978. Still use once in awhile.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I just think it's fun to fish with the older equipment that still can work great if you give it a chance.

New stuff is fine too.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a bunch of glass rods. 2 weight Fenwick flyrod for panfish. Nice 8 weight Wonderrod flyrod a buddy gave me for Christmas one year. A couple Ugly sticks, and a handful of the old Eagle Claw "yellow rods," ranging from panfish size, to Salmon size. And a bunch of trolling rods for Walleyes and Salmon. 

I honestly don't really care for fiberglass rods, compared to graphite rods. I do prefer the fiberglass trolling rods. But I've had these rods for decades, and have caught lots of fish on them. If it ain't broke, don't replace it, I guess. For pier or river fishing for Salmon/Steelhead, give me a fast-action graphite rod every time.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

PunyTrout said:


> I just think it's fun to fish with the older equipment that still can work great if you give it a chance.
> 
> New stuff is fine too.


For me, there's a charm that comes along with fishing older equipment that you just can't get in something newer, be it a rod or a reel. Especially gear from what I call the classic era, the 1950s through the early 1980s. Sure, it may not be as precise, lightweight, or as sensitive as newer gear, but that's what makes it charming. I fish my grandpa's old Shakespeare knuckle busters a few times per year, and from the moment I make the first cast, I kinda feel like I stepped back in time. It's like comfort food for the fisherman.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I own just one. A Orvis superfine glass 7’6” 4wt. It is a fun little small stream rod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I only own one at the moment myself, a Major Craft Finetail Stream Glass in 4'10". Not many glass spinning or casting rods out there for trout fishermen, on this side of the world anyway. Most are out of Japan catered towards the mountain stream fishermen, which mine is. It was designed to handle larger chars and rainbows and designed to throw from 1/32 to 1/4. Most of the glass spinning and casting rods we have are for bass or trolling as some have said above.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Noob question here. What lures would I use a glass rod for? Google gave me crankbaits as an answer. I fish spinners, spoons, and jigs for trout and panfish primarily. 


-VHR


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

VetHuntRookie said:


> Noob question here. What lures would I use a glass rod for? Google gave me crankbaits as an answer. I fish spinners, spoons, and jigs for trout and panfish primarily.
> 
> 
> -VHR


A glass rod would work for all of those lures. If you're fishing bait (and you should) or bottom bouncing, I'd use something better than glass rods.

Glass Rods and cane poles was used for everything before the high tech stuff was invented and they worked back in the day.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

VetHuntRookie said:


> Noob question here. What lures would I use a glass rod for? Google gave me crankbaits as an answer. I fish spinners, spoons, and jigs for trout and panfish primarily.
> 
> 
> -VHR


I like them for small plugs, like the Rapala CD01 and F03, Yo Zuri Pins Minnow and Snap Bean, and the Eurotackle Z-Viber. The lively tip helps cast such small baits a fair amount better. Bigger plugs, I much prefer graphite.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

One Fun rod I have was made from a salvaged forward section of a 2 piece JC penny solid green glass rod. It's got modern components now and is a favorite of mine for small creek fishing with hardware.












It's 4 feet long and has great backbone for a small stick.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

PunyTrout said:


> One Fun rod I have was made from a salvaged forward section of a 2 piece JC penny solid green glass rod. It's got modern components now and is a favorite of mine for small creek fishing with hardware.
> 
> 
> View attachment 818669
> ...


That's very cool. I wish I knew how to tie guides, I'd love to do something like that.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

tincanary said:


> That's very cool. I wish I knew how to tie guides, I'd love to do something like that.



Wrapping guides is pretty easy and straight forward unless you get into artistic multi-pattern stuff. As long as you have the right tools and equipment it's an easy process.

Last rod I wrapped I had to make do with a cut-out cardboard box, phone book and a mason jar...

There has to be a ton of videos demonstrating how to instructions on YouTube. Check the Mudhole site too.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

5'0" L on top
4'10" UL in the middle
4'10" UL glass on the bottom

If you can believe it, the 5'0" L up top is a popular steelhead rod in Japan, it has a backbone unlike any other short rod L/UL rod I've used.


----------



## partsman (May 12, 2013)

We are very lucky here in Michigan to have one of the best in new school fiberglass and old school graphite fly rods, Shane Gray, owner and rod builder of Graywolf fly rods. Shane has recently purchased Steffen brothers fly rods, and has his own brand of trout smith rods. His work is second to none, check it out at Graywolf fly rods.
Mike.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

partsman said:


> We are very lucky here in Michigan to have one of the best in new school fiberglass and old school graphite fly rods, Shane Gray, owner and rod builder of Graywolf fly rods. Shane has recently purchased Steffen brothers fly rods, and has his own brand of trout smith rods. His work is second to none, check it out at Graywolf fly rods.
> Mike.


I've been wanting to grab one of his bait finesse rods, his work looks impeccable.


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

tincanary said:


> I've been wanting to grab one of his bait finesse rods, his work looks impeccable.


Looks like a good spot for my tax return


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

partsman said:


> We are very lucky here in Michigan to have one of the best in new school fiberglass and old school graphite fly rods, Shane Gray, owner and rod builder of Graywolf fly rods. Shane has recently purchased Steffen brothers fly rods, and has his own brand of trout smith rods. His work is second to none, check it out at Graywolf fly rods.
> Mike.


Then I have to learn to fly fish. 


-VHR


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Damn you bait monkey!














__





DAIWA ： シルバークリーク グラスプログレッシブ - Web site






www.daiwa.com


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Here she is, Daiwa Silver Creek Glass Progressive 5'1". I can't get over how light this is for a glass rod, 2.6 oz. It's the same as my Major Craft Finetail 5' L which is made of carbon. Never knew glass rods could weigh that little, they're usually heavier than the more modern materials. The blank is markedly thicker than the Major Craft as well, which is to be expected.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

tincanary said:


> Here she is, Daiwa Silver Creek Glass Progressive 5'1". I can't get over how light this is for a glass rod, 2.6 oz. It's the same as my Major Craft Finetail 5' L which is made of carbon. Never knew glass rods could weigh that little, they're usually heavier than the more modern materials. The blank is markedly thicker than the Major Craft as well, which is to be expected.
> 
> View attachment 827542


Making me want a Daiwa Silver Creek Glass Progressive 53L-G. Where did you get yours?


-VHR


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

VetHuntRookie said:


> Making me want a Daiwa Silver Creek Glass Progressive 53L-G. Where did you get yours?
> 
> 
> -VHR


Digitaka. The exchange rate is really good right now, and they ship free. I get stuff faster from Japan than I do from across town lol


----------

